# Australian Pictorials



## Phantom (Jun 15, 2014)

Click on your town / city  for some nice photos

http://www.australianpictorials.com/


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2014)

A comprehensive site Phantom.


----------



## Raven (Jun 18, 2014)

A very interesting and educational site.  Thank you Phantom.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 18, 2014)

_Wow lot's of memories there Phants, i will definitely be sharing this one thanks_:flowers:


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Phantom and so many wonderful pictures of towns we never will visit .. now I know what they look like..
funnily I grew up early years in Bredbo and Cooma and can`t remember any thing about them nothing at all. 
only one place in Cooma.. my mother used to play the piano in the Alpine Hotel there and as I looked through I remembered 
that one as she used to take me there while she played and I read my books... thanks for sharing ...


----------

